# 2005 X5 DSP amp bypassed - no Bluetooth!



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

OK, we disconnected the DSP amp in this X5, and used aftermarket amps. Everything worked great except that the OEM Bluetooth is now not working! 

It's coming in Thursday for me to check it out - but I know there are some very knowedgable Bluetooth folks here. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

SO the OEM DSP amp has another twisted pair going into it (besides L and R audio). 

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that that last pair is the mono Bluetooth audio. (I will verify this empirically... but I don't work on the car until Thursday).

That would mean we have two options. 

1) Insert the audio from the Bt system into the aftermarket audio system.

2) Use a dedicated amp/speaker kit (like the guts of a PC speaker) for BLuetooth audio only (along with retaining stereo muting, which I believe the system still does). 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

OK, per a recommendation we rewired the BT audio lines and the TelOn line from the DSP amp into the correct pins on the BMW tuner module. 

The TelMute wire was already present. 

We still have no audio in the car. We have audio at the caller end, but not at the in-car end. 

Muting works, etc. 

Has anyone got a tip on this one? Reprogramming? A non-DSP tuner box?


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Has anyone, after upgrading a non-DSP car to BMW OEM Bluetooth, had to have the dealer reprogram the car?


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Awww, man... any ideas?


----------



## bscarlett (May 6, 2005)

I upgraded my 2003 530 non-DSP to bluetooth and the car did not need re-coding.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks. So that's not it... probably.


----------

